# Mavericks - Impossible d'ouvrir session iCloud



## dadoo06 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis la mise a jour sous Mavericks, je n'arrive plus à me connecter à iCloud.

Lorsque je vais dans Parametres j'avais ma "session" ouverte avec le bon identifiant seulement il me demander de rentrer mon mot de passe ce que j'ai fais à plusieurs reprises mais rien ne s'ouvrait. J'ai donc fermé la session et depuis lorsque je veux me reconnecter il m'affiche ceci







Je ne sais pas si c'est temporaire ou si d'autres on le même soucis.


----------



## tiddles (29 Octobre 2013)

Je rencontre le même souci, mais uniquement depuis ce matin. 
Tout fonctionnait bien depuis samedi, date de mon installation de Mavericks.


----------



## pierreko (29 Octobre 2013)

Tu as essayé de relancer la connexion internet ?


----------



## bobytron (29 Octobre 2013)

Je viens de poser la même question.Je m'en suis rendu compte également ce matin.
On va attendre 24h avant de s'énerver.


----------



## dadoo06 (1 Novembre 2013)

Apres quelques jours sans rien toucher, éteindre, rallumer le Mac, enlever la connexion, essaie par le wifi puis par ethernet, rien, toujours le même soucis, alors que sur le macbook air il n'y a aucun soucis, donc j'espère que tout sera corrigé avec la future mise a jour 10.9.1

en corrigeant aussi les problèmes sous Mails avec Gmail. mais déjà résoudre le soucis d'iCloud


----------



## arnolix (6 Novembre 2013)

Même problème, avec un Bogue supplémentaire : dans Appstore il y a toujours OSX Mavericks prêt à être téléchargé. J'ai refait l'installe une fois mais les deux bugs persistent. Curieusement j'ai plusieurs comptes sur la même machine et ce problème n'affecte que mon compte admin.


----------



## mimid (1 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir
ci dessous une méthode qui a fonctionné pour moi.
Le symptôme est identique, "impossible de se connecter" alors que par ailleurs (navigateur web, iphone) la session iCloud fonctionne.

Ayant essayé diverses méthodes (gestion de la carte ethernet, reinitialisation du mot de passe iCloud), rien n'a marché, il ne me restait plus qu'à me farcir une clean install, solution radicale mais efficace selon certains forums.

Et en fait, ce sont les forums discussions.apple (version US) qui m'ont orienté sur la gestion du trousseau.
Bref, en réinitialisant le trousseau (/keychain), je me suis rendu compte que rien ne se passait concrètement sur mon trousseau par défaut. Aucun élément ne disparaissait. Idem si j'effectuais une suppression élément par élément (clé par clé).

J'en ai conclu que c'était un comportement a priori anormal du trousseau.

J'ai donc créé un nouveau trousseau, et je lui ai assigné le statut de trousseau par défaut.
Un reboot après (je ne sais pas si cette étape est nécessaire, mais je l'ai faite par précaution),
la tentative de connexion à iCloud a fonctionné immédiatement.

J'espère que ceci pourra aider ceux qui ont subi la même galère.

Mimid


----------

